# Childhood video games



## FelixFahrenheit (Aug 9, 2014)

What games did you play as a kid, video games, computer games and online games included?

Anyone here remember:

Nikolai
Caesar III
Simpark, Simsafari, Simtown
Hoyle Casino
Freddi Fish
Wild Card Games/Wild Board Games
Purble Place (on vista and xp)


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Just to name a few from over the years...


Mario Kart
Luigi's Mansion
Star Wars: Battlefront (1&2)
Battlefield: Bad Company (1&2)
Call of Duty (MW, WAW, MW2, BO)
WoW
RuneScape


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Madden '97-2004
Crash Bandicoot
Nascar '99
NBA '98
NHL '98
Ford Racing

Countless other PS1-era games


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

All Mario - [Gameboy] - or any system.

Madden // NBA.

Crash Bandicoot.

Jak (&) Daxter.

GTA -- Vice City [all].

Guitar Hero [all].

Alien vs. Predator - computer

Celeb death match 

Sims - console and computer

Runescape - computer

Coke Studios - computer

007 

Halo [all]

Splinter Cell

Rainbow six

Sonic 

Pokemon

Crazy Taxi

Need for Speed 

Mortal Kombat // Tomb raider // Street fighter

Resident Evil / Zelda

Spiderman [lol]

omg so many omg

_______

card + board games -- UNO // go-fish [wat] / monopoly / scrabble / spades / wis / poker / tonk.


----------



## Wtpmjgda (Dec 15, 2014)

Its a long list  so I pick my fav games I used to play in my childhood

SUPERMARIO BROS
CONTRA
CHESS
CRAZY TAXI 3
COD 1,2,MW1
GTA 3,VC,SA
NEED FOR SPEED 2,HP1,HP2,UG1,UG2,MW,CARBON
COUNTER STRIKE
GHOST RECON
TOTAL OVER DOSE 
007 NIGHTFIRE
FARCRY 1
CRYSIS 1
IGI 1,2


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

i dont play a lot of them so i remember every single one

i still play this sometimes tbh. can never get over it









multi-player games with my brother:
angels vs devils
bomb it

cd game i got from my uncle: madagascar


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Several racing games

Saints Row 2 (fell in love with it for its customisation and soundtrack)

Crackdown

Battlefield 3

Spider-Man (2000 version by Activision, when still had only PS1)

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4 (PS1 version)


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

For PlayStation:
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater (can't remember which one maybe 2)
Tekken 3 
Crash Badicoot Warped
Crash Team Racing
Spyro the Dragon
Final Fantasy 8
Bust-a-Move (can't remember which one)
The dance mat game where you have to tap the arrows with your feet. Dance Revolution?

I also had Tomb Raider, Croc (adventure game with a little baby crocodile) and Haryy Potter all for PlayStation but I didn't really play them as wasn't too keen on them.

I played Pokemon Red and Yellow for Gameboy. Plus Pokemon pinball, Tarzan and this Tamikotchi pet style game with different breeds of cats but didn't play them that much.

I also played Myst on my mother's boyfriend's PC everytime I'd visit.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I see no one here played the SNES...


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Games I remember playing as a kid:
Freddi Fish
Pajama Sam
Putt Putt
Star Wars Math
Civilization III
New Super Mario Bros (DS)
New Super Mario Bros Wii
Super Mario Galaxy
Road Trip Adventure
Lego Star Wars 
Lego Indiana Jones
Lego Batman

and maybe a few more Legos games, I used to play a ton of those when I was younger.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit (Aug 9, 2014)

Some others I played were

Barbie Explorer haaha
Scooby Doo Jinx at the Sphinx
Cluefinders
Stardoll
Club Penguin
Webkinz
Nintendogs
Cooking Mama
Final Fantasy III
Super Mario 64 DS (my ultimate favourite)
Super Mario Galaxy
New Super Mario Bros
Golden Sun Dark Dawn (which everyone hated but I loved)

And a lot of weird internet games like:
Chaos Faction
Territorial War
Stickman Sam
Escape the Prison
Climate Chaos


----------



## Kitaraah (May 13, 2016)

Zoo Tycoon was my favorite


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

FelixFahrenheit said:


> What games did you play as a kid, video games, computer games and online games included.


There were no online games back then, the internet would not be invented for another 20+ years! My father had a Commodore64 though, backed up with cassette tape. Handhelds and consoles would come along MUCH later.

My brother had an electronic football game. The "players" were a few red dashed lights that we could move up/down or left/right:















My fave game on the Commodore was "Zork", which was purely text based at the time:










Everyone played "Pong" back then, until other stuff got developed.

Later (college) we got an Atari that I played "Asteroides" on. 

I also recall liking some Frog Game on my cousin's Intellivision, and a room mate had Qix, which was pretty cool.


----------



## geisterhund (Mar 19, 2016)

Though I never grew up playing them while they were popular and I bought them many years after they came out, Crash and Spyro games were always my favorite.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

-Super Mario Bros, including the 2nd and 3rd one, and also Super Mario World.
-Crash Bandicoot 2, 3, and Crash Team Racing
-Spyro the Dragon and Spyro: Year of the Dragon
-Zelda: A Link to the Past and Zelda: Link's Awakening
-Pokemon(forgot exactly whether it was Red or Yellow or whatever).
-Star Wars Episode I for PlayStation 
-I also remember playing Chip's Challenge and SkiFree on the computer


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

wow, so many..

atari - baseball, football, E.T., pong i think it was called, the one with the little bar at the bottom that went back and forth. space invaders. a couple others i forget the names of

snes - supermario, legend of zelda, donkey kong (is that atari?), pitfall (atari?)

n64- supermario, legend of zelda, scooby doo?, don't remember

gamecube - super mario, legend of zelda, animal crossing, scooby doo, sphinx and the cursed mummy, hobbit, probably others

i might have my game systems mixed up


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Hmm, for me there was ...

Sim City (eventually SC3K Unlimited when I was in HS)
Super Mario 64 (DS when I bought my own ... I literally played that into the ground)
Zelda A Link to the Past (on Game Boy), Ocarina, and Majora's Mask
Zelda Windwaker
Final Fantasies I, II, IV, V, and VI (Game Boy re-releases)
Mario Kart DS
Donkey Kong Country (the yellow Game Boy cartridge)
Pokémon Red, LeafGreen, and Emerald (and Pearl and SoulSilver when I could by my own games)
Zelda Windwaker and Twilight Princess (see above)
Ratchet & Clank (first GF got me the PS3 version for Xmas gift once)
Crash and Gex at a friend's

Idk what else

I still remember halcyon summer days playing the Super Mario 64 demo while my mom worked, and somewhat later halcyon summer days playing the Up Your Arsenal demo while my mom worked. I always wanted an N64 and a PS2 ... I got a Game Boy and then a GameCube and DS.

I miss sailing around the Great Sea in Windwaker, and just playing Twilight Princess in general.


----------



## mqg96 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Gamecube*
Super Smash Bros. Melee 
Mario Kart Double Dash
Star Fox Assault
F-Zero GX
Hot Wheels World Race
Burnout 2: Point of Impact

*Gameboy Advance*
Super Mario Advance 2 (Super Mario World) 
Super Mario Advance 4 (Super Mario Bros. 3)
Mario Kart Super Circuit 
Mario Party Advance

*XBOX*
Need for Speed Underground 2 
Crash Nitro Kart
Crash Bandicoot: The Wrath of Cortex 
Grand Theft Auto III
Cabela's Dangerous Hunts 2

*Nintendo DS*
Mario Kart DS
New Super Mario Bros. 
Mario Hoops 3 on 3
Star Fox Command

*Wii*
Super Mario Galaxy
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Mario Kart Wii
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Cabela's Big Game Hunter

*Wii Virtual Console*
Super Mario Bros. 1-3
Super Mario World
Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64 

_All of these I played were a huge part of my childhood from 2003 until 2010._


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Actually just dug this up along with my Super Mario, Mystic Quest, and Donkey Kong games. Guess who's not getting any sleep tonight?


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Yassss


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 & 3 for Sega Megadrive were one of my first video games ever. Still pretty good.
Super Mario Sunshine, Mario Party 7, Paper Mario, Smash Bros Melee and Mario Kart Double Dash for Gamecube
Mario Galaxy, Wii Sports + Resort, Smash Bros Brawl, Mario Party 8, Mario Kart, Kororinpa, Animal Crossing City Folk for Wii
Super Mario Bros and Mario 64 for Nintendo DS
Spyro Dawn of Dragon & Digimon Rumble Arena for PS2
All these + a LOT of "online" or internet games

Then I began to play _a lot_ more Zelda games when I was in my early teens.

I basically played only Nintendo games.


----------



## Dagmar (Jun 26, 2016)

Mario Kart
Sonic
Crash Bandicoot
Ghost Recon
Halo
SSX
Dark Cloud
Battlefront I & II
Rayman


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

My favourite childhood games were:

World's Scariest Police Chases
Runabout 2
Driver 3
Stuart Little
Hulk : The Video Game (the PS2 game of the 2003 Hulk movie)
Midnight Club (all, especially Midnight Club 2)
SimCity 4 (on PC. I still play it regularly.  )


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I used to lose sleep over this.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

- Crash Bandicoot 
- Spyro 
- Mario
- Mortal Kombat
- Street Fighter
- Runescape
- Spider-Man
- Lego Star Wars II

I generally just play FPS games now.


----------



## Wolfstagen (Aug 18, 2016)

-Pong
-Asteroids
-Space Invaders


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Alex the Kid


----------



## GoldenTurkey (Apr 27, 2016)

.Simpsons Hit n Run
.Age of Empires
.Spyro
.Crash Bandicoot
.Buzz!
.Smackdown vs Raw 2006


----------



## California Kid (Dec 5, 2013)

There's too many to choose from, but does anyone recall this game?


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Nintendogs
Fetch! (it's lesser-known but it's basically Nintendogs for PC) 
Petz Dogz 2 
Mario Kart (wii and 64) 
Super Smash Bros (64, since Brawl's rated T and my mom didn't want me to have any part in that)
Ocarina of Time
Mario Party DS
City Folk
I also loved online stuff like Poptropica, Webkinz, Pixie Hollow (rip), Toontown Online (also rip) and games on Mattel's website.

So basically I only played Nintendo games and life simulation games on the computer.


----------



## Evalumus (Nov 2, 2016)

I played Nintendo ds 64 games, Mario kart, mario ds 64, Animal Crossing, of course.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Too many. I can't even fathom how many games I consider essential child game memories.
But off the top of my head?

Final Fantasy 7
Kingdom Hearts
Pokemon Blue, Gold, and Yellow
Super Mario Bros.
Mario Tennis
Smash Bros.
Starfox64
Tekken
Sims
SimsCity3000
Spyro the Dragon
Crash Bandicoot
Final Fantasy 10
Rome Total War


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

The Sims
Tomb Raider
Zoo tycoon 
Roller coaster tycoon
Donkey Kong 3
Little Big Adventure 2
Barbie games
Black & White

just some that I can remember


----------



## OtakuNinja (Nov 19, 2016)

The Sims 2 and 3
SimCity 4
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Kart Double Dash
Super Smash Bros Melee
Mario Power Tennis
Mario Golf(the one for the GBA, can't remember what it was called...Advanced Tour maybe?)
Super Mario Advance
Pokemon Crystal, Emerald, FireRed and Platinum
Wii Sports
Mario Party 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8.
Can't remember any other games I was really into as a kid.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Commander keen, 

secret agent

Yoshi's island (the be all end all)

Battle toads 

Bubsy (or bugsy)

Mario 64

Super smash bros

Mario party

Mario kart

Super metroid 

Doom 

Duke nukem




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

- Oregon Trail. Died of dystenary too many times to count.
- Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego? Always hiding in freaking London.
- Amazon Trail. The closest I ever got to camping.
- Toejam and Earl in Funkotron
- Chrono Trigger
- Final Fantasy VII
- Xenogears


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Didn't use to play many games during my childhood, but here are some of them:
The Sims 2
Tomb Raider: The Angel of Darkness, Legend and Underworld
Final Fantasy X
Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection (literally tried it for Lili) and Tekken 6
Naruto Ninja Heroes 2 and 3 (let the boys take mighty Itachi and kick their asses with Sakura in all the games)
... and Rinmaru games haha
edit: oh, and my favourite, Papa Louie


----------



## RJDG14 (Feb 19, 2017)

I used to enjoy playing the Game Boy Advance version of The Sims Bustin' Out when I was younger. I also had a fascination with older games so I managed to get hold of a 90s Game Boy and some secondhand games. Plus, I also used to play a number of games on my DS (to be honest a lot of them were GBA games).

I also played a few PC games:
Legoland
SimCity 3000
SimCity 4 (cool game for its time, sadly kept crashing on my machine)
Create Your Own Model Railway
Ship Simulator 2008
Built-in Windows games
Club Penguin (online)

And I've played Minecraft since I was 12 but I think that's too old enough to really count.

I still have my 11 year old Game Boy Advance SP that I got when I was 6, albeit not in great condition.

If I remember correctly, GBA games I had included:

Sims Bustin' Out
The Incredibles
Finding Nemo
The Spongebob Squarepants Movie/Photo Frenzy (2 in one Nickelodeon related game)
Dinotopia
The Sims 2 (which didn't save my game properly and I now wonder if it was a fake because the cartridge sticker looked wrong)
SimCity 2000

Before I found a secondhand Game Boy I still had my dad's Tetris cartridge which ran on my GBA SP - it was the only game he ever had for it.

And DS games I had included, but were not limited to:

New Super Mario Bros.
Mario Kart DS
The Urbz (a Sims spinoff, suposedly the succesor to Sims Bustin' Out for the GBA)
SimCity (forgotten the variant, it was released 2008)
LEGO Indiana Jones (this was an American cartridge that my dad got me when over there on a business trip, but it still worked on a British DS)
My Sims
Zoo Keeper

A handful of these DS games originally belonged to my mum when she first got a DS in 2005, but she gave me them when I got one a couple of years later.

I still search charity shops for old PC games from time to time. Some from the 1990s are 16-bit so I have to boot up my 32-bit laptop to play them (used to be my dad's, he got it in 2007 and it became mine in 2015), but most games made in the early-mid 2000s are 32-bit so they'll run on my downstairs 64-bit desktop. I found an old Sim Park CD (from 1995) for either 50p or £1 not long ago, and also found a LEGO game from a similar era. I got SimCity 4 in 2011 since I wanted an upgrade from SimCity 3000 without the graphics being 3D. At the time I'd just started using my current desktop, and I didn't realise SimCity 4 was incompatible with Windows 7, probably due to a lack of some of the drivers the game required, so it ran but randomly crashed after half an hour or so of playing, and as a result I had to constantly save my work which got in the way of gameplay. Plus the box had a prominent label that exclaimed "Runs well on Pentium 4", which was the exact processor my previous PC had, and all the recommended specs were pretty much that of my previous computer. I reckon it would have run pretty well on my previous desktop which my dad bought for himself in 2002 (it became my computer/the family computer in 2005, prior to this I used a slow Windows 95 Dell Dimension from 1996).

When I was a toddler I remember playing a game called Nax and Oyo, who were some weird blue dog and a frog, and the different discs consisted of about half a dozen games each. There was a "baby keyboard" which fitted over a regular keyboard, and I remember getting very frustrated because each game felt like it took 30 seconds to load, probably because it was all being read off the CD since the computer's hard disk only had a 1GB capacity. The 2002 PC had 80GB of storage, which is a BIG step up compared with 1GB from the mid 1990s, and my 2011 desktop has 500GB, which in constrast with the jump between '96 and '02 isn't that huge.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Anything on the wii
pokemon stadium
Luigis mansion
Smash bros melee
Zelda games
Halo
Super Mario bros


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Mostly NES and SNES games, I used to love going to arcades.

NES mario games

Duck Hunt (I still hate that stupid dog, doesn't understand people make mistakes and miss a duck once in a while)

Ninja Gaiden Trilogy 

Zelda 

Mario World 

Street Fighter /Mortal Kombat 

Chrono Trigger 

Final Fantasy 6 

Super Mario RPG

Kirby games

Donkey Kong Country

TMNT Games (Turtles in time)

Final Fight and a lot of beat-em-ups.

Ogre Battle /Ogre Tactics 

Banjo Kazooie 

Metal Gear Solid 

Final Fantasy 7

Star Wars: Rogue Squadron

Mario Kart


----------

